# She's tuned.....400.8whp! woo hoo



## Paul2x (Apr 5, 2004)

*She's tuned....400.8whp woo hoo*

Got the rest of my bolt-on's on, and some tunning, produced 400.8 hp and 341 ftlbs @ 1.1 bar. :banana: 

Down side is XS sprayed a big fat "XS" in the middel of my IC, and my bumper doesn't look like it fits as clean.....

gonna be back in town soon so maybe i can fix it.....but i'm happy with the #'s (haven't driven it yet)

should be fun!,

any suggestions on how to get the paint off my IC would help....

thanks,

late,

Paul


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

Spray your IC with brakekleen. The paint will come right off if you blow it with air after you spray it.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

but make sure you take it off the car and do it on a covered surface, that stuff will eat thru asphalt and concrete.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Paul2x said:


> Got the rest of my bolt-on's on, and some tunning, produced 400.8 hp and 341 ftlbs @ 1.1 bar. :banana:
> 
> Down side is XS sprayed a big fat "XS" in the middel of my IC, and my bumper doesn't look like it fits as clean.....
> 
> ...


Well what are your mods and who tuned it Eric, Koji? Can you post your dyno?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Was your car there last week? Is it a purple (mauve?) color?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Paul2x said:


> Got the rest of my bolt-on's on, and some tunning, produced 400.8 hp and 341 ftlbs @ 1.1 bar. :banana:
> 
> Down side is XS sprayed a big fat "XS" in the middel of my IC, and my bumper doesn't look like it fits as clean.....
> 
> ...


If the end tanks aren't directional turn it around, or paint the entire IC black.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

nice power, whats the setup?


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

congrats on the 400HP dude. I'm hoping to get my Skyline this month and start working on it.


----------



## SkylineOnTheWay (Jan 6, 2004)

2Fast2Furious said:


> congrats on the 400HP dude. I'm hoping to get my Skyline this month and start working on it.


are you on stock turbos?

What mods have u done?


----------



## DarkKnight (Jun 26, 2004)

*hey*

hey well i might as well say this but i am a -> :dumbass: 
well here it goes:
what is "XS"? i am from missouri and as of now i drive a supra but i am getting a skyline soon!!! sorry but i am retarded or i just cant remember sounds really familiar but just cant remember. Sorry.
Travis


----------



## cthunder (Jun 19, 2004)

DarkKnight said:


> hey well i might as well say this but i am a -> :dumbass:
> well here it goes:
> what is "XS"? i am from missouri and as of now i drive a supra but i am getting a skyline soon!!! sorry but i am retarded or i just cant remember sounds really familiar but just cant remember. Sorry.
> Travis


it's a company... Turbo XS


----------



## R32GTRinMD (Feb 17, 2003)

cthunder said:


> it's a company... Turbo XS


he is talking about XS engineering out in LA not Turbo XS


----------



## cthunder (Jun 19, 2004)

^ doh! but on a side note, turbo XS is moving to cali.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

DarkKnight said:


> hey well i might as well say this but i am a -> :dumbass:
> well here it goes:
> what is "XS"? i am from missouri and as of now i drive a supra but i am getting a skyline soon!!! sorry but i am retarded or i just cant remember sounds really familiar but just cant remember. Sorry.
> Travis


not to be a dick, but are you REALLY getting a skyline?
planning on having it street legal or just a track car? the first option being nearly impossible in the US unless you've got big bucks.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

he has a supra. Assuming its a mid 90s TT supra, those suckers go for BIG money now.......


----------



## Paul2x (Apr 5, 2004)

so about the delay guys ......busy...!

let answer some Q's....

Yeah Eric and koji at XS did the tuning for me...but its back their b/c i think one of my AFM is failing....we'll see..
here's the set up...
stock turbos..right around 1.1-1.2 bar.
XS FMIC
Power FC
Apex intake,
Apex GT spec Dwn pipe,
Apex N1 cat back with test pipe
Apex plugs
750cc injectors x 6
Blitz SBC-id boost controller..

car pulled really nice in 2 gear and up....boost felt a little inconsistent but think it is b/c the air flow meters....swithcing to Z32's this Monday...hopefully will fix the prob....Ran side by side with a viper GTS from 2nd through 4th...so i'd say it's running good but i'm already ready for more power!

Dad also picked up an Evo RS that will be close to 400whp... soon and the turbo lexus will be done pretty soon so, i'll try to get some vid fotage of the cars doing battle... 

take care,


Paul


----------



## Paul2x (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh...and my Silver with gold SSR's....not the blue one..

and i'm moving to Denver, if anyone else is around.!

chow.

Paul


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Paul2x said:


> so about the delay guys ......busy...!
> 
> let answer some Q's....
> 
> ...


Nice! Are you talking about the convertable Lexus that they built? BTW, nice setup on the Skyline!


----------



## Paul2x (Apr 5, 2004)

I think so...I'm pretty sure it's the only one..
their is another guy working on a project in GA but i don't think the car is running yet...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Paul, may I ask what you do? I'm just asking so that I can pursue that because I'm frickin jealous over here of all those mad fast cars you have, hahahaha


----------



## SkylineOnTheWay (Jan 6, 2004)

quote: stock turbos..right around 1.1-1.2 bar.


I was told over and over that anything over 1 Bar will blow the turbos apart?
I am guessing that is Not true,do u have a dyno sheet u can show us?
also what octane were u using?

1.1bar=16psi ?
1.2 bar=18psi?

Also since u r going to be in Colorado,check out
http://www.joulespeed.com/


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

Post some pics?


----------



## SkylineOnTheWay (Jan 6, 2004)

Power FC

750cc injectors x 6


are those really necessary on stock turbos???

I mean 444cc(stock) sould be good to 444HP,right?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

SkylineOnTheWay said:


> Power FC
> 
> 750cc injectors x 6
> 
> ...


Not if your planning ahead.


----------



## Paul2x (Apr 5, 2004)

"Power FC

750cc injectors x 6


are those really necessary on stock turbos???"

Yeah, they are a MUST!!!

GTR's run like shit in the US and need to be remaped asap.

You can do about 330-340 with the stock injectors, but if you want to push your stock turbos to their limits, you need bigger injectors for that 40-50 extra hp! 
But you don't need to change the fuel pump


But its been some time since my last post, I actually went to the larger Z32 AFM's and my power went down to:
378whp...
.due to the fact that one of my stock turbos was "getting tired"...
so that means time to up-grade!!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

that's awesome man.........keep us posted!


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

next up should = single turbo conversion.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

tougedrifter said:


> next up should = single turbo conversion.


Yeah and light switch power delivery........


----------



## Paul2x (Apr 5, 2004)

> next up should = single turbo conversion.


Already did...haha!!.. :banana: .Gotta love that light switch 

Before:









After:

















 

Paul


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

After?  :cheers:


----------



## Paul2x (Apr 5, 2004)

> After?


Hope that did it..=)


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

yeppers! 

Ooooh! Gold.... mmmm....


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Paul2x said:


> Already did...haha!!.. :banana: .Gotta love that light switch


Sorry I hate the lightswitch on/off power delivery.....the twin turbos give a more progressive powerband in my experience.....still.....

Why do you think I'm going for a supercharger on my RB 

Still good work man, nice engine bay and cam boxes......(ignore the center part....its NOT a RB25....










I wished mine looked as good as yours......I'd imagine you'd have kids comeing up to your car all the time since you have a Skyline in the states?

Keep up the good work!


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

single turbo conversions are for drag cars basically. you can get more power out of one oversized turbo than two small ones. all those 1200 hp supras you hear about, are all converted to single turbos.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the thing about single turbo, is that it's simpler than two larger turbos, and cheaper.

musclecars are simple proof that two larger turbos can still produce insane power and have little to no lag.


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

chimmike said:


> the thing about single turbo, is that it's simpler than two larger turbos, and cheaper.
> 
> musclecars are simple proof that two larger turbos can still produce insane power and have little to no lag.



most muscle cars that i know of prefer blowers over turbos.


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

tougedrifter said:


> single turbo conversions are for drag cars basically. you can get more power out of one oversized turbo than two small ones. all those 1200 hp supras you hear about, are all converted to single turbos.


veilside r34 street drag ( the fastest drag car on street tires ) runs twin hks gt3240. it puts out 1360hp.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

tougedrifter said:


> most muscle cars that i know of prefer blowers over turbos.



why? Ask them sometime. They can't say because blowers are better than turbo.

less efficient, uses more power to make power...and sometimes requires a larger hood.

They're slowly going the turbo route.


----------



## Paul2x (Apr 5, 2004)

Actually the majority of Drag GTR's run Big twin's!....3037's, 3040's, 25G's etc...


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

chimmike said:


> why? Ask them sometime. They can't say because blowers are better than turbo.
> 
> less efficient, uses more power to make power...and sometimes requires a larger hood.
> 
> They're slowly going the turbo route.


I'll be nice......



> A supercharger does indeed require power to drive it. The power required is actually mass airflow times boost. You also need to include the extra power required due to efficieny losses in the blower caused by heating of the air above that which occurs because of compression. Also belt drive losses need to be taken into account.
> 
> If you do the maths you will probably find between ten and twenty percent of crankshaft power is lost driving the blower in a typical modern street engine.
> 
> ...


*sigh*

The turbo is not the be all and end all......I've been there and done that.....sorry.....

You can do things like run a little valve overlap with a supercharged engine to blow the hot exhaust charge out of the combustion chamber....

Oh and RB's love blowers, I've built a supercharged RB30 before....Compared to the RB30 turbo motor in my old VL turbo it felt much quicker.....

:showpics: ? Indeed....


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

maybe it felt quicket because you had much more available power at the lower rpms? i dont know from experience, but from what ive read...it seems that turbos put out more power than a blower, but the blower will give you fantastic low end power (no turbo lag!!). ive never worked with a charger, so dont blame me if some of that information (or all of it) is wrong.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

tougedrifter said:


> ...it seems that turbos put out more power than a blower


I highly doubt that, it also depends on what sort of supercharger, screw, roots etc......say comapre a good turbo vs a roots blower....eeeeek...1:0 in favor of the turbo.....A good screw blower? Well now we are even if not the blower is ahead....

I'm willing to belive anything, if somebody gives me enough evidence that makes sence......care to post this "article"? (not being smart or anything)

Yes the power came on lower down in the rev range and dropped off at 500 odd rpm as the blower ran out of puff, still, you don't bounce the car off the rev-limiter every (well I still had 1150rpm to go  ) second on the street...

Still the best idea is to turbo and supercharge a engine (eg Nissan March Superturbo, Lancia Delta S4)  Oh the joy


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

tougedrifter said:


> single turbo conversions are for drag cars basically. you can get more power out of one oversized turbo than two small ones. all those 1200 hp supras you hear about, are all converted to single turbos.



Not all I read about one in Turbo Mag. the other day was pumping out close to 1100 on twins.


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

supercharge + turbo an engine = :cheers: thats insane....youd get the best of both worlds. 




and no turbos arent free power. they severly restrict the exhaust flow, robbing your horsepower. but it doubles it depending on how much psi you run once it spools.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

tougedrifter said:


> supercharge + turbo an engine = :cheers: thats insane....youd get the best of both worlds.


There a few factory cars/motor that already are....eg the Nissan MA09ERT....


----------



## Paul2x (Apr 5, 2004)

Here's a nice example...


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

^^ holy... 2 massive turbos + supercharger???????


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Well if thats a standard roots blower there is NO WAY that could work.....The outlet is on the wrong side (well it could work if they have made a RB run BACKWARDS...good one)......

also, at low RPM when you need the blower, the blower would blow air out of the turbochargers inlets and you'd get no boost at all! The only way it could work if there was a huge valve on the outlets of the turbos (after they join) before the T piece when the supercharger outlet joins before the intercooler.....

I'm calling it a photoshop hoax.....the way its setup WILL not work.....get me more information and I'll belive you.....

Still, the best turbo + supercharging layout is to have the turbochargers blow into the inlet of the supercharger, and have a electronic clutch on the blower and a blower "unloading" system......

REPEAT photoshop hoax untill I get more information......


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

nizmodore 1 , paul2x 0 so far.. more info please


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

What I need is a pic of the join between the turbos and the blower outlet....but from the bottom......or if there is another pipe running from the blowers "inlet" to the back of the inlet manifold on the other side of the motor? 

After thinking about it that supercharger could have the inlets/outlets the correct way round, if the blower has a reverseing gear built in....but I higly doubt it..... 

Andybody?


----------



## Paul2x (Apr 5, 2004)

lol...its real...there are a few guys on Freshalloy that saw that particular set-up...

it is crazy but...real...

??


----------



## Paul2x (Apr 5, 2004)

the motor set-up it-self ...wasn't really the big discussion....thats possible...our question was how it would fit in a GTR..b/c of the SC???

do a search on fresh alloy, there's a few pages on it..


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Sorry its a Fake, none of them have seen it, and it WILL not work like its setup.....  Either somebody has thrown a few parts together and taken a pic, or is very good at photoshop....

Check this thread.....(the forum that Skyline/import owners hate  )

http://www.calaisturbo.net/showthread.php?t=29794&page=1&pp=30

Sorry man.....

Yes it could fit, hell I've put blowers on RB's before, you relocate your P/S pump to the other side of the motor near the alternator, and use a alernator off a U12 Pintara (with a extra pully off the nose to run the p/s pump)......

Now you have a spare spot on the crank to run your blower belt, what you do is use a RB30E/ET front pully (you can pull it apart you see....gawd Bless Holden/GM for insisting that was added) and add a new uprated pully to run your blower from....


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

The turbo's would have to be blowing into the supercharger, that's the only way it would work. I doubt a single supercharger by itself would be able to provide the air needed by those beasts when they spool up.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> The turbo's would have to be blowing into the supercharger, that's the only way it would work. I doubt a single supercharger by itself would be able to provide the air needed by those beasts when they spool up.


Exactly, From the turbos point of view its blowing into a much larger engine (Warpspeed your the man  ) Hell on a very low compression turbo motor, 4psi of boost from 900 RPM up is huge, and will make the car far more driveable....

Every factory turbo + supercharging system I've seen has had the turbocharger running into the supercharger, with a blower bypass system and clutch to "turn off" the blower once the turbo has spooled up. Its a very good efficient idea....(Hell 600-700bhp from 1.8 litres on a Group B Rally car with a fat powerband IS efficient)


----------

